# Profile of Your Cat: what Makes him/her PURRfect?



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All! I know it's been a little while but I wanted to post a profile of my boy cat Sharky (Russian Blue, age 5.5) so you can get a sense of his behaviors and personality. I would LOVE to see the profile of your cats, likes, dislikes, behaviors, what they love hate etc...I will supplement mine with some YouTube videos as examples. Tell me do your cats do these things too? I will leave a template you can copy/paste to fill in your profile: ***ENJOY***
SUPER EXCITED TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR KITTIES! -SharkysMommy

here's the template:
Name/age:
Breed:
Temperament:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Strange/wacky/cute/cool behaviors:
Tricks:

Name/age: SHARKY, age 5.5

Breed: Russian Blue (Grey plushy coat like a seal)

Temperament: a little shy around strangers and kids but comes out once he's used to them. friendly, would never scratch you, VERY loving, a LOVER boy. Follows you constantly around house like a doggie. Wants to be kissed, petted, cuddled, held (not a lap cat unless you're working on computer) pretty much does not care what you do to him. sits next to you constantly, Eats almost every type of cat food (or other food for that matter-CHOWHOUND)cries for attention frm Mom/Dad. Purrs a lot but very small purr. Tries to steal food from you and won't budge. 

Likes: any cat food or treats, LOVES drinking water from sink (Cries for water!!), being petted, laying next to you, soft/furry sweaters and blankets to knead on, likes people food (we give sparingly) likes playing with string, plastic, little toy mice, catnip pillows, and his FAVORITE BOTTLE CAPS, (all toys under careful supervision) Q-tips, LOVES Catnip, milk and yogurt (sparingly), typically likes my female friends over male ones. Loves to chew on my plants if he can get to them, loves wheat grass.

Dislikes: yicky medicine, going to vet, having claws clipped (only time he tries to bite or hisses), hates socks/ blankets being flapped near him, vaccumes, cleaning people, big trucks, falling into water, little children cornering him, having his teeth brushed, VEGETABLES 

Strange/wacky/cute/cool behaviorskay this is what I really enjoy hearing about. LOVES PLASTIC of any kind and will rub his face against it, mark it, leave bite marks in them. plays in plastic bags (all with careful supervision) is a garbage picker if he can get his paws on it, always *Chirrups and "BRRRRS"* as a sound (meows too but the burring and chirruping are his main sounds.) loves going on deck and sitting in a chair, tries to lick his sister's butt, attacks your hand only when under covers making a "spitting/hiss" sound like "pfft pfft pfft", "covers" food after eating to indicate he's done. "paws" in front of the water everytime he drinks it, in litterbox he covers up by swiping not only litter but the AIR, the SIDES of the box, the carpet and I say "that's not litter!", goes running to watch electronic litter box do a sweep (doesn't matter where or when he's there!)
Has feline anxiety. if he sees our suitcase he sits in it and won't let you pack! cries when I leave to get the mail. if i make cat sounds he comes up to my mouth to see "where the cat is", HE GROWLS like a dog at vcaccumes, big trucks and when the cleaning people come in. or if his little sister tries to steal a treat. he also "helps" me with christmas present wrapping or my little side business of handmaking cards. (helps by batting things around, eating and biting ribbons and sits next to me "supervising"


Tricks: 

Plays fetch like a dog with beloved bottle caps 
opens bottles with his paw 
rolls over in a cute attempt for us not to leave

Drinks water or milk from a glass like a sophisticated cat! (
Plays baseball 
drinks water from the sink

Gives paw and high fives (have to post video for that)

he's truly my best friend and I love him sooooo much! What about your special furr babY/ what does s/he do? COMMENT Below


----------



## Lin (Oct 4, 2015)

Oooh! I'll contribute. Your cat sounds like a dear  

*Name:* Cheza. 1 year old this month!

*Breed:* White calico. She's white with weird orange/gray marking on her face with random black spots on her legs. Raccoon tail.

Temperament: She is pretty shy around the rest of my family. Has a low tolerance for being petted by anyone but me, but she will put up with it sometimes before sauntering off like little miss priss.

*Likes: *
- Lying in the window on my desk right behind my laptop. She'll lie there all day, watching the world go by. Sometimes she'll try to sprawl out and nearly knock my laptop off the desk (it's small, and she's getting bigger by the day it seems). 
- Her fuzzy owl blanket folded up under my desk. I bought it for myself and hung it up over my window like a curtain, but since day 1 she pestered me over it and it was either gonna be torn to shreds by her or just given to her... I gave in, and now she sleeps/sits/lies/kneads on it. In fact she's laying on it now, dozing. 
- Sleeping/lying in my lap while I sit at my computer. If she wants my attention she'll do this, mostly when I'm busy (of course).
- My bath robe. I have no idea what her fascination is with my bath robe, but whenever I get out of the shower she KNOWS, and immediately comes over and jumps in my arms, no matter what I'm doing. She'll rub her face on it and start purring.

*Dislikes:*
- Being picked up. She'll do her best to try to wiggle away, unless she's feeling particularly patient, then she'll just have this wild look on her face and go stiff until you put her down, after which she hops away as fast as she can. 
- The vacuum. I have scars on my leg from her jumping on it and launching herself as hard as she can behind the curtain of the window because someone turned the vacuum on. She's more fearful of it than she used to be.
- BATHS. When she was little, I was able to bathe her without much issue. She would meow and carry on but let me nonetheless. She even liked to be in the bathroom with me when I showered, even used to play in the tub for hours But the last time I tried to bathe her she sank her teeth into my arm and held on as hard as she could. I had two deep puncture marks on my arm for weeks. I won't be doing that again. :s
- Her collar. She tolerates it, but is always happy when I take it off her for flea drops. Whenever she sees it in my hand she'll run away. 

*Strange/wacky/cute/cool behaviors:* 
- Upon entering a room she falls over, especially if I call out to her. I mean not gently, but just plopping over like her legs stopped working... it always makes a loud thud. She'll give you this serious look and it's the funniest thing.
- Speaking of looks, she has a small gap where her mouth is always just SLIGHTLY open, so sometimes she'll look at you like she's trying to be serious but then you see the line of her mouth and her pink tongue/lip and it's so cute. :'D (actually, you can kind of see her gap in my profile pic)
- When she's really frisky and coming into the room, sometimes just looking at her sends her sprinting down the hall like her butt's on fire.
- At night, she'll sit on the little rug in the kitchen just waiting for a moth or something she can chase. Frequently the back door lets in moths or geckos. If she sees even one the night before, she'll wait in the same spot hoping it'll come back.
- My dad calls her Roadblock, because she'll sprawl out in the hall and block the way so you'd have to step over her. Sucks when it's dark. XD
- Sometimes she will randomly come into the room with one of her toys in her mouth. She'll come up to me and drop it, but that'll be the end of it. She doesn't want to play, she just wants to bring me her toys.
- She has come to EXPECT daily grooms/itches from my dog. She will jump on the bed and lay right in front of my dog with her neck stretched out, waiting for it. Every time she walks away with her neck/head fur all wet and messy. Sometimes for no reason she'll swat at my dog's face, but still expect grooms a second later.
- She also likes to hang out in the bathroom on the rug. She will watch you go to the bathroom. It's awkward.
- When sitting in my window behind the curtain, if you poke her she'll do the little "chirrup" sound.
- If someone takes the milk out of the fridge, she'll run up and meow at it. But if you give her any, she'll barely touch it. 
- She hides my pens. If I leave ANYTHING on my desk which can be pawed off or knocked over, it'll be on the floor or missing by the time I come back. I've found my pens in some of the strangest places. I can't leave water bottles open because she loves knocking them over.
- She "buries" her food whenever she's done eating. I had to change her bowl because no matter what she would tip it over. For some reason she doesn't do it to her new bowl, but she still tries to "bury" it by digging in the air.

*Tricks:*
I don't really know of any tricks, but she does like to play fetch with her toys. 

If a door is cracked slightly and she wants in, she won't just push her face in, she will rear up on two legs and PUSH it all the way open. Me and my sister always joke that she likes dramatic entrances, so when she does it we'll say aloud, "I HAVE ARRIIIIIIIIVED!"

I used to be able to make her do flips 4+ feet in the air with her toys, but after getting her spayed she doesn't do that anymore. 

I love my baby girl.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

I love talking about my little Glaizey (Auglaize), so I have to take part in this 

*Name/age:* Auglaize (female), 3 y/o (4 in January)
*Breed: *Chantilly
*Temperament:* Sweet but not overbearing, talkative but not annoying, social but not stalker-ish. I like to think she's similar to her human! 
*Likes: *


Mornings! She's a purring machine when I wake up. Really helps me start my day on the right foot 


Catnip-scented felt pierogies (we live in a traditionally Polish part of Cleveland, can't you tell?)


Snuggling with her human daddy (She very much prefers snuggling with him over me. I'm probably too fidgety.)


Drinking out of the tub drain...and meowing until her human turns on the faucet so she can get her drink on


Watching her humans from the staircase (she seems to pick a different stair to lay on every day)
*Dislikes:*


The vacuum - scary!!


My sister, because she treats her like a dog


The smell of toothpaste (the only thing I've seen her have a true "yuck" reaction to!)


Doorbells (which is good, because it kept her away from the door during trick-or-treat)
*Strange/wacky/cute/cool behaviors:*


Sometimes she will yawn and meow at the same time. She must be trying to imitate her humans, because she only started doing this about a year after we had her. I think she knows I think it's the cutest thing ever, because one time when we were sitting together she did it three times in a row!


Every night at about 9:00, she will bring us one of her toys as a "gift." We can tell she's bringing us the "bounty of her hunt" because we can hear her howl echoing throughout the house.


If one of us is in the shower at 9:00, she will bring TWO toys to the bathroom door. She only started doing this when we moved from the apartment to the house!


She loves to give me "cat kisses" by rubbing her mouth against my hairline. I don't even care that she has stinky kitty morning breath 
*Tricks:* None really...unless you count the magical way she can cheer me up after a trying day at work


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin Hood, 4Domestic/Maine **** HyperLikeslaying with other cats, romping around inside or outside, feathery toys, treats Dislikes:Seemingly anything with wheels He's very playful and intrepid! He likes to play hide and seek and he's very good at it! Robin can JUMP-high, far, and fast!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Somehow my words got ran together. Will fix problem and repost.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin Hood

Age:4

Domestic/Maine **** mix

Hyper

Likes playing with other cats,romping around outside or inside, feathery toys, MICE ON STRING!, treats.

Dislikes- apparently anything with wheels.

He's very intrepid and playful. He likes to play hide and seek, and is very good at it!

Robin can JUMP-high, far, and fast!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Name/age: Bodhi- 6 years old
Breed: Domestic orange tabby- I guess his hair would be considered medium. It's quite long underneath and he has a mane. 

Temperament:curious, insistent, sweet, shy around strangers.

Likes:Climbing on the cat tree and shelves that I have set up for him to use. Obsessed with squirrels and rabbits. Loves watching birds at the feeders. Cardboard boxes. Milk rings.

Dislikes:Very cautious around vacuum cleaners. Hates the noise. 

Strange/wacky/cute/cool behaviors: He'll lay on your lap and turn on his back and just sort of turn to mush. You can pick him up and carry him around like that sometimes. Not sure why that is, but it's so cute when he does it. If you are doing something around the house and he notices that you're concentrating on it he will jump on your shoulder poke his head forward and inspect whatever your trying to do. He likes to help out with anything you're doing. 
He likes to have milk rings put in a half full bathroom sink. He fishes them out one by one and brings them into the kitchen and arranges them in one particular spot.

Tricks: He's picked up quite a few tricks over the years. If you pick up a kitchen chair he will jump up on it and let you carry him over to his tree then jump from the chair to the highest perch on the tree. He likes jumping on the fridge and walking onto my shoulders and getting an elevator ride down to the ground. He'll do that over and over. Most of his tricks seem to involve climbing on me. For some reason he's always loved doing that. You can bend forward and say "want a ride" and he will usually jump up on your shoulder. I think he must recognize the tone of certain words... Although sometimes he does it without me realizing. That can be a bit scary at times if you're not expecting him to jump on you. He's cool about not using his claws though so I don't usually mind if he does that.


----------

